
Ask HN: Are any software startups scaling via quantum computing? - RocketSyntax
Disclaimer - I&#x27;m sure the likes of IBM &amp; Intel are experimenting with quantum computing.<p>But is it feasible for a startup to think they can just plug quantum on top of their stack over the course of 6 months?<p>Given that Spark on K8s and GPU&#x2F;TPU are so easily accessible, would it make sense for a startup with a modest budget to take on quantum as a way to scale their neural net?<p>My guess is no, but I would be happy to be proven wrong.
======
alttab
They are and they aren't. Depends on how you look.

